# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  سبب أنتحارى

## سيمفونية كاتبه

أوعى تفكر أن بعدك هيكون يوم سبب أنتحارى

وأعرف انى بعدى عنك من البدايه كان قرارى


أنا دلؤتى بودع قلبك وتحملت أختيارى



أصل قلبك كان أنانى من البدايه

عايزنى أحبك وأعشق قلبك حتى لما تقول كفايه

لاء خلاص مش هبقئ عليك وكمان هبدء أحط نهايه



كنت بتحلم ان تهد فى يوم مكانتى

فكرت تعمل فيه  ايه علشان تقتل صوره قلبى جوه مريتى

قررت انك تجرح قلبى .... بس نسيت ان الجرح كمان هويتى



شفت ازاى انا بقئ فهماك

كل خداعك ويا أساك

ابعد عنى وسيبنى فى حالى أنا خلاص قررت أنساك



بكره تفوق بقئ من أوهامك

عمرى ماهضعف يوم أدامك

وأوعى تحس أنك موهوب ده سبب سحرك هو كلامك



 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*

قلبي باءيدك انت 

جرحته

حبي ليك انت 

قتلته


كان كله ليك انت 

رفضته

قلبي اشتراك وانت 


الي بيعته

قلبي ناداك و انت 

هجرته

ابعد بأه
انا

مش عاوزاك

عمري تاني ما 


ح جري وراك


هايدي بتدوسي دايما على اوتار قلبي


بنزف قلمك واحساسك الي

بيلمس احساسي ويتغلل داخلي

سلمتي حبيبتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> قلبي باءيدك انت 
> 
> جرحته
> 
> حبي ليك انت 
> 
> قتلته
> ...



*من الصعب أن تعزف على أوتار القلوب وأنت لا تجيد العزف

غاليتى عزه نفس

أـسمحى لى أن .....

أكون انا الروح وتكونى انتى الوجدانى

أكون انا الكلمه وتكونى لى المعانى

أكون انا الفكره وتكونى انتى الالهامى



فتشابهتنا فى الاوجاع والمشاعر ذادت كثيرا 

ليس بها كاصدفه

جميل اننا نكمل حروفنا معا

ليكتمل العزف على القلوب

برنسيسه الكلمه والاحساس

تقبلى تحياتى العاطره

من داخل مملكتى.....

مملكه الحب*

----------


## أنفـــــال

سعيدة بكِ يا مملكه الحب  :: 
و أؤمن بأن القادم أجمل .. و أعرف ان موهبتك ستصقل بسرعة .. 
و سيصير لك مستقبل طيب في الكتابة ان شاء الله .. 
وفقك الله حبيبتي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> سعيدة بكِ يا مملكه الحب 
> و أؤمن بأن القادم أجمل .. و أعرف ان موهبتك ستصقل بسرعة .. 
> و سيصير لك مستقبل طيب في الكتابة ان شاء الله .. 
> وفقك الله حبيبتي ..



*تسلميلى يارب

ودى شهاده أعتز بيها طول حياتى

لانها  صدرت من قلم كبير مثل قلم حضرتك

وأتمنا ان انول الاعجاب دائما من جه قلبك

وان أكون دائما عند حسن ظن الجميع

تقبلى ارق تحيه من داخل مملكتى

مملكه الحب*

----------


## ملاك الرحمن

بتعبر عما بداخلنا بكلامك الجميل ربنا يوفقك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أوعى تفكر أن بعدك هيكون يوم سبب أنتحارى
> 
> وأعرف انى بعدى عنك من البدايه كان قرارى
> 
> 
> أنا دلؤتى بودع قلبك وتحملت أختيارى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مش راح افكر فيكى خلاص
رايح اتعود ع الحرمان 
وابنى ما بينى وبين أيامك
اعلى حيطان 
بعد ما حبك
اصبح شبه جزيرة ف روحى 
غطت معالمها الأحزان
مش راح افكر أرجع طبعا 
حتى إن قولتى إن أنا خسران
كل كلامى كان علشانك
واخد أجمل شىء ف ملامحك
ناقش صورتك على وجدانى
رغم غرورك 
برضه مسامحك 


ما بين رقى الذوق ورقة التعابير
لم يكن مرورى هنا عابرا  
مملكة الحب  
بالفعل موهوبه ولديك حسا فنيا عاليا 
كلما صقلتيه بكثرة القراءة والاطلاع 
كلما افرز لنا أدبا يظل شاهدا 
بمصداقية البساطه على أفراح وأتراح إنسانيتنا
كل امنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مش راح افكر فيكى خلاص
> رايح اتعود ع الحرمان 
> وابنى ما بينى وبين أيامك
> اعلى حيطان 
> بعد ما حبك
> اصبح شبه جزيرة ف روحى 
> غطت معالمها الأحزان
> مش راح افكر أرجع طبعا 
> حتى إن قولتى إن أنا خسران
> ...




أستاذى الفاضل

لقد تعلمت منك الكثير وكان لبد ان اتغير لكى ازيد مكانتى داخل القلوب

وفى وسط الا قلام الكبير 

التى قرءت لي وقالت انى ترقت ولو

 بصمه بصيته داخل عقولهم وقلوبهم


فأنا اليوم أسعد انسانه

ومولدى كاكتبه بدء اليوم

بتعليق جميع الاقلام الكبيره فى المنتدى

وشهادتها لى انى مبدعه ولى مستقبل

وبدعوتكم لى اكون دائما مملكه الحب

وبدونكم فأنا مملكه بلا روح

أتمنا ان اكون دائما بصمه داخل القلوب لكى اليق بتواجدى وسط الاقلام الكبيره

أستاذى تقبل تحياتى

مملكه الحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بتعبر عما بداخلنا بكلامك الجميل ربنا يوفقك


*[frame="15 80"]أشكرك يأنوش على كلامك

ودائما طيفك كاطيف الملائكه

يهفو على صفحاتى ليزيدها سرور

تقبلى تحياتى

مملكه الحب[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"] 
يالي ضاع قلبي منك …
انتهيتى من خيالي
مستحيل ح أنسى أنك …
بعتي حبى .. والليالي
بعتي أجمل ذكرى لينا ..
بعتي أجمل أمنيات
وانتهى شـــوقنا بإيدينا..
والكلام أصبح سكات

صعــب على قلبي الرجــوع
مهما شــاف منــك دمــــوع
صعب على قلبي انه يرضى
 يحيى حب .. جوايا مات


 :f2: 

قلبي دايما كان معاكي..
كنت ليا وكنت لِيه
لو فى يوم  ساب سماكى..
كنت  لَيه بترجعيه
دار زمـــــانك ليـــه وجــار 
على اللي حبك ليل نــــهار
على كنت بتشتاقيله 
وبعيونك  .. بتنديـــــه 

مستحيل ح أرجع لقبـــــك 
أو فى يوم ح أنسى ألمـك
 بين ضلوعي … مددتيه

 :f2: 

 لو وافقتى .. لو رضيتى 
لو رجعتي أو بكـــــــيتى
مستحيل ح تكون دموعــك .. 
بسمة بتداوى الجراح
أو فى يوم ح يقيد شموعك ..
قلـب حبـــه مــنه راح
وان فى يوم ..
جبتي وسعيتى ..
أعذريني ..
صدقيني ..
أنت كنتى 
بس يا خسارة ..
أنتهيتى

 :f2: 

[/frame]

اختى الرقيقة ... مملكة الحب

اسمحى لى ان اتواصل مع قلمك الرشيق
والذى اتمنى ان يمتعنى دائما باعذب الكلمات


خالص مودتى .. ةارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [frame="7 70"] 
> يالي ضاع قلبي منك …
> انتهيتى من خيالي
> مستحيل ح أنسى أنك …
> بعتي حبى .. والليالي
> بعتي أجمل ذكرى لينا ..
> بعتي أجمل أمنيات
> وانتهى شـــوقنا بإيدينا..
> والكلام أصبح سكات
> ...



أبدعت أستاذى



لا أجد ما اقول على المدخله المميز

أهنيك عليها ولا أهنى نفسى لانها داخل صفحاتى

الله عليك

كلامك مميز وأحساسك مميز فأنت بلفعل قلم مميز

دومت بألف خير وسعاده

تقبل تحياتى أستاذى

مملكه الحب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_أسكت خلاص فات كتير ويا الندم والصراخ حاولت كتير

أفهمك مش قلبى الى يتساب وينكسر بمفردات العشق والغرام

عملت ايه لقلب حبك وروح هامت حوليك فكرت فيا وفى آسى قلبى 

شفت جراحى وأنا بنزف من غدرك الى مر بيا كله كان وانت لوحدك 

لك مكان كنت الحبيب والطبيب سبتنى وفكرك انى ماليش طبيب

لاء لاء ابدا انا الى أداوى جروحى ومش أكون ضحكه تتهامس بيها العيون

وأكون فريسه وكلمه تنقال صباح ومساء وحكايه تتغنا على الربابه وموال

تبكى بيه العيون فجرت سحابه حزنى ووقفت تانى على بدايه الطريق خطوتى 

ثابته أصلى فرعونيه عنيده مش سهله مش ضعيفه انت خسرت بس أنا أتعلمت

ليا بقيه معاكى أختك جاسره مصريه_

----------


## العسل المر

بكره تفوق بقئ من أوهامك

عمرى ماهضعف يوم أدامك

وأوعى تحس أنك موهوب ده سبب سحرك هو كلامك[/glow][/SIZE][/glow]



 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
[/glow][/ALIGN][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/CELL][/TABLE][/ALIGN][/QUOTE]



اظهر وبان عليك الامان - كدا بان مفهوم ما يقع اللى شاطر - وخللى بالك - اياك يا شاطر تقول انا شاطر - اصل الشيطان شاطر  

كلامك حلو قوى - بس طعمة مر - ممكن عشان خيانة والم - بس عزة النفس ( مش اختنا عزة نفس ) مستحوذة عليكى تماما - ودا اكيد سبب رئيسى خلاكى تفوقى من اوهامك وترجعى لمملكتك يا مملكة الحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بكره تفوق بقئ من أوهامك
> 
> عمرى ماهضعف يوم أدامك
> 
> وأوعى تحس أنك موهوب ده سبب سحرك هو كلامك[/glow][/SIZE][/glow]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/glow][/ALIGN][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/CELL][/TABLE][/ALIGN]




اظهر وبان عليك الامان - كدا بان مفهوم ما يقع اللى شاطر - وخللى بالك - اياك يا شاطر تقول انا شاطر - اصل الشيطان شاطر  

كلامك حلو قوى - بس طعمة مر - ممكن عشان خيانة والم - بس عزة النفس ( مش اختنا عزة نفس ) مستحوذة عليكى تماما - ودا اكيد سبب رئيسى خلاكى تفوقى من اوهامك وترجعى لمملكتك يا مملكة الحب[/QUOTE]





أهتمام بقلمى يضعنى امام مسؤليه اختيار كلماتى

بطريقه جميله حتى تليق بقيمه القرأء

طعم الخيانه اكيد مر

وفعلا ما يقع الا الشاطر

بس الشاطر بجد الى يقع

يتعلم من خطئه وميكررهوش عشان 

يفضل مميز

اما عن عزه نفس

فهى برنسيسه الكلمه والاحساس

تمنيت ان أراها عن قريب ولاكن لا اعرف

ما يخبى ليه القدر

وايضا اتمنا صدقتها 

فلا اعلم هل تقبلنى ام لا

الاسئله كثير

ولاكن اطرق الاجابه للقدر

دومت بألف خير

مملكه الحب

----------


## العسل المر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بالفعل الاهتمام بقلم اى شخص - يحملة مسئولية كبيرة - وهذه هى البداية 

وفقكى الله الى ما تريديه 

* مداخلة صغيرة * 
من الواضح ان حضرتك متسرعة شوية 

انا لما زكرت كلمة عزة نفس - اقصد بها الاحساس بقيمة النفس - اى عزتك انتى بنفسك - ومن سبيل المداعبة ( وضعت اسم الاخت الفاضلة عزة نفس - لتناسق اسمها مع الموضوع وكل المواضيع لانها عزة نفس - ولكونها اخت عزيزة وفاضلة .. مشكورة على وقتك 


والله الموفق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> بالفعل الاهتمام بقلم اى شخص - يحملة مسئولية كبيرة - وهذه هى البداية 
> 
> وفقكى الله الى ما تريديه 
> 
> * مداخلة صغيرة * 
> من الواضح ان حضرتك متسرعة شوية 
> 
> ...


أشكرك يافندم على توضيح الفكره لى

وأعتزر لو كنت فهمت حضرتك غلط

اما عن تسرعى 

فظروف امتحناتى ومذكرتى مش بتخلى عندى اتقان شويه فى التعامل مع الردود

خصوصا فى الفتره دى

فعزرا يأستاذى واستحملونى الفتره دى لحد مازهنى يصفا

للمنتدىو ألاعضاء الكرام

تمنياتى بقبول اعتزراى

مملكه الحب

----------


## العسل المر

مقبول - ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك - وانتى اونلاين بقالك اكتر من ساعتين - اتفضلى على اوضتك وذاكرى - كفاية ابناء مصر دلوقتى -  لمصر كلها تضحك عليكى وانتى بتسمعى نتيجة الترم !!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مقبول - ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك - وانتى اونلاين بقالك اكتر من ساعتين - اتفضلى على اوضتك وذاكرى - كفاية ابناء مصر دلوقتى -  لمصر كلها تضحك عليكى وانتى بتسمعى نتيجة الترم !!



لالالالالالالا

خلاص حاضر خارجه اكمل مذكره

والله ده كانت الراحه  انا من الصبح بذاكر

المهم دعواتكم جميعا

وشكرا لقبول الاعتزار

مملكه الحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

تحياتى للجميع وعذرا على تأخيرى فى الردود

معلش ظروف امتحاناتى منعانى

تقبله تحياتى بكل ود واحترام وتقدير

مملكه الحب

----------


## لمسه

اجمل القلوب قلبك ....واجمل مافى ابناء مصر ..مملكه الحب الرااائعه

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 


يا صاحبة ألقلم الماسي
والانامل التي تعزفَ لنا
ألحروف النادره على قيثارة ألحانها شجية 

دمتِ كما أنتِ  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

وفقك الله فى حياتك العلميه والعمليه

ربنا معاكى ياهدهوود وبالنجاح الباهر انشاء الله
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اجمل القلوب قلبك ....واجمل مافى ابناء مصر ..مملكه الحب الرااائعه
> 
>       
> 
> 
> يا صاحبة ألقلم الماسي
> والانامل التي تعزفَ لنا
> ألحروف النادره على قيثارة ألحانها شجية 
> 
> ...



أشكرك يالمسه على كلامك الرقيق

وعلى زوقك فى التعبير

ونا بقيت مملكه الحب عشان انا فى أبناء المصرين فقلنا 

واحد واى حد بينجح بيبقى بفضل الله ثم

بفضل ما حوله من مميزين

تقبلى تحياتى العاطره

مملكه الحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _أسكت خلاص فات كتير ويا الندم والصراخ حاولت كتير
> 
> أفهمك مش قلبى الى يتساب وينكسر بمفردات العشق والغرام
> 
> عملت ايه لقلب حبك وروح هامت حوليك فكرت فيا وفى آسى قلبى 
> 
> شفت جراحى وأنا بنزف من غدرك الى مر بيا كله كان وانت لوحدك 
> 
> لك مكان كنت الحبيب والطبيب سبتنى وفكرك انى ماليش طبيب
> ...


فى البدايه نورتى مملكتى

وعايزه اقول لكى انى أقسم بـ الله ماأخذت بالى من مشاركتك الا الان

عشان كده أتأخرت فى الرد

فى البدايه اتمنا ان تعزورينى على هذه الخطاء

وأشكرك على المرور الجميل والمميز

وأنا متنظره الباقيه التى تحدثتى عنها

تحياتى اليكى وعلى تواجدك فى أى وقت

مملكه الحب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
تحيـــــاتى



شكر خاص لـ أستاذ ناصر الصديق على التوقيع بـ الخط العربى*

----------


## فنان فقير

> أوعى تفكر أن بعدك هيكون يوم سبب أنتحارى
> 
> وأعرف انى بعدى عنك من البدايه كان قرارى
> 
> 
> أنا دلؤتى بودع قلبك وتحملت أختيارى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الشاعره الرقيقه / مملكه الحب
قصيده جميله معبره ومؤثره واكيد 
بكره احلى من النهارده بكره هتلاقى 
اخلص حبيبى اجمل حبيب لا تتوقفى عن الحب 
ولا تستسلمى لاى انانى او بياع كلام
*********************
مابقيتشى بغرق فى البكا على اى شئ سيبنى وراح
ما بقيتشى خاف لا من الم ولا من دموع ولا من جراح
كل الدموع كل الجراج ميسرها تاخد وقتها
وابدأ حياتى من جديد وكأنى عمرى معشتها
مين دا اللى يرضى غربته لو قابلته سكته رجوع
مين دا اللى ينسى فرحته دا الفرحه بتنسى الدموع
كل اللى عدى بيتنسى ويفوت اوام ويضيع صداه 
دا القلب فى جرحه دواه ... دا القلب فى جرحه دواه

تقبلى مرورى
فنان فقير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الشاعره الرقيقه / مملكه الحب
> قصيده جميله معبره ومؤثره واكيد 
> بكره احلى من النهارده بكره هتلاقى 
> اخلص حبيبى اجمل حبيب لا تتوقفى عن الحب 
> ولا تستسلمى لاى انانى او بياع كلام
> *********************
> مابقيتشى بغرق فى البكا على اى شئ سيبنى وراح
> ما بقيتشى خاف لا من الم ولا من دموع ولا من جراح
> كل الدموع كل الجراج ميسرها تاخد وقتها
> ...


*
أستاذى / فنان فقير

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل الذى أضاء صفحاتى نور

أشكرك على كلامك الرقيق وإن شاء الله بكر أحلى

ومتخفش مش

 هاتوقف عن الحب لأن قلبى ماذال ينبض

وهظل أكتب دائما حتى يتجمد إحساسي

وكل الشكر على مداخلتك الجميل وكلماتك الرائعه

تقبل تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------

